

Google Ditches YouTube, Back To Relying On Microsoft For Earnings Calls - shawndumas
http://techcrunch.com/2011/04/14/google-ditches-youtube-goes-back-to-relying-on-nemesis-microsoft-for-earnings-calls/

======
jpenney
I wish there was an MG warning tag on this post. I can't stand that guy's
writing style.

~~~
yuhong
Personally for mega-blogs that mix facts and opinion (and I think they are
better than traditional news organizations) I'd recommend accurate facts (and
basing opinion on accurate facts) being the minimum standard.

